# Whats going on???



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi all,

Phoned Liverpool Victoria today, and got an amazing quote....£430 for a '91 GTR!!!

Strange thing is though, they will only insure 91 and 92 R32 GTR's?? Has anyone else come up against this scenario?? What about '89 and '90 models??


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

NigelR32 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Phoned Liverpool Victoria today, and got an amazing quote....£430 for a '91 GTR!!!
> 
> Strange thing is though, they will only insure 91 and 92 R32 GTR's?? Has anyone else come up against this scenario?? What about '89 and '90 models??


Yes they said exactly the same thing to me once. Couldn't get any sense out of them like you have found. I'd have thought they would have updated their systems by now though  . I did take up insurance with them by the way.

Glen


----------



## teabelly (Feb 1, 2004)

How odd. I said mine was a 90 or a 91 as it was on an H plate and they didn't say a thing about not insuring it, or that it must be a 91. Didn't nissan start parallel importing the car in 91 (50 a year max or so) which could be why they say they don't cover it as they don't normally cover imports for new business but they do cover them for existing customers? 

Either way you got me worried as everywhere else is quoting silly money and wanting it in a locked garage over night rather than just on private property.


----------



## fiona (Oct 1, 2003)

hi all, i phoned lv today to get a quote and they said they would only insure a r33 gts auto 4 door saloon, because thats all they have listed.

rang tett hamilton instead much more helpfull and a good quote to £798.00 for a gtst and £900.00 for a gtr which i hope to get as soon as ive sold the gts.


----------



## teabelly (Feb 1, 2004)

Talk about inconsistency! I rung again to confirm the details and give them the registration number. The problem arises when they look for the model as it isn't listed under 1990 but is under 1991. I think if you have an H plate car then you're ok as H covers 1990 & 1991 so they will insure those. The lack of model seems to confuse some of them. The fantastic quote of yesterday was then upped by 60 odd quid as the other girl hadn't remembered to put the modifications down. Means I'm paying about £497 instead of the £432. Excess is a slightly eye watering £450.


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Still a good quote though!!*

I was paying £600 through Tett Hamilton two years ago on my R32GTR. For that I got Limited Mileage, no travelling to work, the need for Tracker, Cat 1 alarm and garaged overnight!!

I think I'll just have to make sure I buy a '91!!!


----------

